# My Motley Crew



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

very nice pictures, ur staffy looks the double of my mums staffy "mia" its unreal.

im gonna be added her on my site in a few days so u can see for yaself


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Great pic's


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

Look at Indie


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

They are all gorgeous Debbie and little Indie is stunning! She is half sister to Nemo (Both from the same mum) Can't wait to see her in the ring.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pics


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

great pics Debbie they are all so sweet. Love Steptoe! Not going to say anything about the (shit) because the half brother (Big shit) knocked me over today and then bloody trampled me while I was on the floor!!!!!!!!!

Mum says that is because the yorkshire witch bred them lol


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Thankyou for your lovely comments on my lot - they are all part of the family and I love them all dearly.
Red River - I would watch out when the witch herself reads this......infact I would hide now LOL


----------



## jo-ann (Nov 2, 2007)

love your photos


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmmmm ok Jane


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

aawwww......that little one in the last picture is just so cuddly!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs


----------

